# Ideal types of fish?



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I have recently introduced fish into Hunter's diet, and he's taken to it really well so I am very happy. I was hoping for some advice on which types of fish are ideal to feed. I have given him Tilapia, but someone told me there is an issue with omega 6s being too high and possibly something else I am forgetting and they told me I shouldn't feed it.

I just bought Atlantic Pollock... anyone have any other suggestions for fish types? What about stuff I can fish for locally? Trout? Bass? Pike? Catfish? Carp? etc?

Thanks guys!


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Farm raised tilapia is generally lacking in just about everything- most farm raised fish are. If anything, the omegas are too low, though if there's info about crazy O6 levels I'd like to know about it. 

Generally speaking, most panfish are ok. Bream, crappie, those sorts. Avoid feeding large lake fish like bass and carp on a regular basis- mercury content is too high. Farmed catfish is generally ok, not too sure about wild-caught (being a bottom dweller I would think it safer than the more predatory game fish, but I could be wrong). 

Trout and pike I would think depend on your area. Check mercury levels for local bodies of water before feeding. 

If you do feed wild, GUT THEM and check the mouths- hooks are no fun to deal with


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I always gut and often cut the head/fins right off just for my own peace of mind. Will definitely check mercury levels!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

atlantic char, trout, salmon, tilapia, blue fish,
canned fish in water no salt added. whatever
fish we're having for dinner our dog has the same
thing.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

No fresh salmon. This must be hard frozen for at least a week (?) . I get wild salmon heads from the fish monger , which I bag , date and toss into the freezer , or buy frozen herring. Salmon Poisoning Disease

Clicking Dog Style Blog Archive Raw Salmon “Poisoning” in Dogs

Carmen 
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

carmspack said:


> No fresh salmon. This must be hard frozen for at least a week (?) . I get wild salmon heads from the fish monger , which I bag , date and toss into the freezer , or buy frozen herring. Salmon Poisoning Disease
> 
> Clicking Dog Style Blog Archive Raw Salmon “Poisoning” in Dogs
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for that, Carmen! Is that only for salmon or other fish as well?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Fresh sardines and fresh mackerel.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

cooked fresh salmon.



carmspack said:


> No fresh salmon. This must be hard frozen for at least a week (?) . I get wild salmon heads from the fish monger , which I bag , date and toss into the freezer , or buy frozen herring. Salmon Poisoning Disease
> 
> Clicking Dog Style Blog Archive Raw Salmon “Poisoning” in Dogs
> 
> ...


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

We feed mostly “pan fish” like crappies and sunnies. I also will feed small freshwater minnows. On occasion we’ve fed them trout, northern or bass but we like to keep those for ourselves to eat. 

We catch our own fish and freeze them whole. I don’t gut or chop off heads but do check for hooks. I might cut the fins off for young puppies especially but just because there is no real nutritional value to them. 

During lean times (when we haven’t caught much fish) we’ll feed frozen fish we buy from our raw supplier (including whole tilapia) or canned sardines (packed in water only) from the grocery store. 

Like everything else in this diet, variety is key. I try not to feed just one species of fish constantly.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I actually read that guts and heads are good for them to eat.


----------



## kai.mc.square (Dec 13, 2012)

"Anyways, I've been reading and found that the problem with fish is that many species contain Thiaminase, a substance which breaks apart Vitamin B1 (or was that B11?), which will cause "malnutrition"... a very bad kind of malnutrition."

Not whoring my thread, im just lazy so i cut n paste from: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/196287-feeding-mainly-raw-thawed-fish.html

those fish mentioned have been SPECIFICALLY mentioned to contain confirmed amounts of THIAMINASE. Even WE shouldn't eat them on a regular basis:
- Bream
- Crappie
- Trout
- Some Salmon
- Some Catfish
- Mullet
- Some Sardines
- Some Mackerel
- Capelin
- Some Tuna
- Smelt
- Anchovies
- etc

Well, there's quite a number of them that contain thiaminase. i myself am still trawling the net for more info as of now and learning.

Tilapia contains NO thiaminase, BUT the O6 levels are reported to be bad. I'm starting to look at Greater Amberjacks now.

Cheers!


----------



## kai.mc.square (Dec 13, 2012)

oh btw im feeding my 3 month old a 1/3, 1/3, 1/3 diet of kibbles in the morning, a small whole red tilapia fr lunch (untouched, unscaled, etc), and a chicken drumstick for dinner. all raw and unscaled/ unprocessed/ semi frozen.

poop looks ok.  also, he's a little bundle of energy. nice coat as well. no diarrhoea.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

I feed whiting (cod like) from mypetcarnivore.com They get it fresh caught from the Pacific, can't imagine a better source. can someone confirm this is also called pollock?

5 LB. bag of whole Pacific Whiting. No heads. Eviscerated and frozen. Pacific Whiting is harvested from the cold waters of the North Pacific Ocean. Procured from fishermen & processed in an owner-operaterated HACCP approved plant on the North American west coast. Wild and Sustainability harvested. Product of the US. Flash frozen to assure freshness. All natural, no preservatives or additives.
Whiting is a non-oily fish similar to cod. Super low fat.


----------

